# Why?



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Why do i need to keep waiting until a moderator has approved every single one of my posts?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Because your new and it picks up on your posts till you become established.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

hurry up and make me established  this is silly


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> Why do i need to keep waiting until a moderator has approved every single one of my posts?


Its part of our spam filter which weeds out a significant amount of spam. It'll happen less and less over time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stew82 said:


> hurry up and make me established  this is silly


What do you mean " hurry up and make you established " ?

Its not something we do its the forum system.

Its there for a reason mate and unfortunately you have to bear with us till we get chance to approve your posts / threads.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

ok fair enough i thought i was on some special block list or something.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stew82 said:


> ok fair enough i thought i was on some special block list or something.


Nah mate not at all, just an unfortunate part of being a new member :thumbup1:


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

ok fair enough, thanks


----------

